# Best Fish Courier?



## NeilW

Hey everyone   

Finally got round to working out the logistics of sending shrimp. Been looking for a courier to send through but it seems both Royal Mail and APC Overnight do not accept the transit of live animals. Does anyone know of the best service to use?

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Johno2090

Live animals and Fish are two different things it seems. I have had royal mail deliver fish as well as APC, even with "Live Tropical Fish - Handle with Care" Stickers. I also work at the airport and unload both Royal mail and Parcel force cargo planes which regularly contain live fish.

I'd imagine if someone has told you they don't accept live animals, then they don't know what they are taking about as fish are separate. Shrimp also the number of Lobsters we unload is mad!!


----------



## NeilW

Cheers Johno. Having a look around too it seems a lot of people find that fish don't count as 'live animals' to post, like some strange unspoken rule. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

There is an exception in the rules for fish and shrimp. You are safe to send by RM special delivery.
I am sure ebay has this exeption and it says that you can sell fish and shrimp only if you use special next day delivery.


----------



## NeilW

Found this on the Royal Mail site;
"Any of the following items may be posted providing it meets all Royal Mail’s requirements for acceptance of the item, including, but not limited to, packaging requirements.

Living creatures	
Bees, Leeches, Pupae and Chrysalides, Caterpillars, Lugworms, Rag worms, Earthworms, Maggots, Silkworms, Fish fry and Fish eggs, Mealworms, Crickets, certain Parasites and destroyers of Noxious Pests, and some other insects sent between recognised institutions are allowed. You must use boxes that protect both the creatures and Royal Mail staff from harm. Use First Class as the minimum service and clearly label the package as "URGENT - LIVING CREATURES". Mark the sender's name and address on the outer wrapping."

alternatively;
"Packages of fish should be smoked or chilled, and sealed in vacuum packs."


----------



## shep1979

ive had many marine shrimps and corals ect thru royal mail special delivery without any problems


----------



## GreenNeedle

You are not allowed to send fish and shrimp via Royal mail, however you are allowed to send fry.

Therefore we all send shrimp as they are so small that if RM were to open the package they can be told they are fry.

Fish are a different matter though.  You should not send fish through the post.

Also bear in mind that if your parcel were to leak and damage any other parcels/leters then you are responsible for the damage.  Its a risk that you (and I) take when sending shrimp.

I send shrimp by Special delivery next day B4 1pm.  Its pretty reliable although this week I had 2 to Scotland not arrive and when checked they had been missorted and still in the Doncaster Sorting Office so they arrived a day late.  Still alive though which was a relief as one package had 110 shrimp in it!!!!

If a Special delivery does not arrive on time you can claim a full postage refund.  You aren't going to be able to claim compensation if they are dead though because the terms and conditions refund the 'cost' of the item not the sales value.

This requires proof of cost (i.e. receipts) and therefore it is nigh on impossible (I would also suggest not worth it) to prove that the shrimp cost anything when they are bred in a tank that would cost the same to run with or without those extra shrimp you sold that you didn't feed because they feed off what is already in the tank etc.

I would suggest the cost of my shrimp to me even if I had a dedicated tank just for breeding and did feed them would be in the region of a penny per shrimp.  Would be a ballsache in lost sales though.

Andy


----------



## sanj

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> You are not allowed to send fish and shrimp via Royal mail, however you are allowed to send fry.
> 
> Andy




I just came across this thread as I am looking to see how this is being done. I think in regard to fry Royal Mail are being very vague when they talk of fish and fry since that is a rather broad category.


----------

